# State Parks propose higher user fees



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www4.fosters.com/January2005/01.17.05/news/ap_nh0117g.asp

Want to highlight  this inset from the article:



> The Department of Resources and Economic Development has asked the Legislature to consider several fee increases for state parks including:
> 
> * Add a $5 parking fee at popular trailheads during 20 summer weekends.
> * Add a $1 day-use fee per child ages 6-12.
> ...



This may generate some spirited discussion... just keep it civil! 

-Stephen


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 17, 2005)

USER FEES!  MORE USER FEES!

I guess NH DRED feels the State’s Natural Resources for recreational enjoyment must be rented to the consumer.  The Fed’s already do, what not the State?

This is primarily caused by the politician’s fear of being thrown out of office for instituting income or sales taxes….


----------



## hammer (Jan 17, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> USER FEES!  MORE USER FEES!
> 
> I guess NH DRED feels the State’s Natural Resources for recreational enjoyment must be rented to the consumer.  The Fed’s already do, what not the State?
> 
> This is primarily caused by the politician’s fear of being thrown out of office for instituting income or sales taxes….


Unfortunately, this is also happening at the local level to prevent unpopular property tax increases.

Where I live in Mass., the town was considering a Pay As You Throw proposal for trash pickup fees.  The initial reason was to "encourage recycling", but after a while it was becoming clear that the reason for the program was to mitigate the effects of an unpopular property tax increase vote.  Now that it's apparent that the property tax increase will have to be proposed, the trash fee proposal is (hopefully) quietly going away.

Actually, I'm guessing that folks in NH don't mind the fees so much because they bring in $$ from out of state residents.  If they did, they would also complain about the tool booths strategically placed at each of the major highways going through the state.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 18, 2005)

Makes a lot of sense as many who pay will be tourist.  Wonder if they will miss Columbus Day of Canadian Holiday Victoria Day , a big three day weekend one week before Memorial Day.  Victoria Day to Columbus Day is 21

Hopefully it does not make Osseo & Skookumchuck too popular their charm is that they are good ways to avoid the Franconia weekend hordes.  What will this mean for C-Notch, parts of which are also State Park?  Davis Path & Tremont?  No lot really for Tremont.  More weekday visitors so it's crowded all the time would be bad.  
During the summer I'd be surprised if I park in those lost more than 2x.  Another reason to plan another F-Ridge Traverse from Skookumchuck to Lincoln Woods.

Some rumor NH may join easy pass system.  Also did you know you can buy NH tokens which bring toll down to 37.5 cents each.  ($5 for a roll the size of a roll of quarters)


----------



## Stephen (Jan 18, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Some rumor NH may join easy pass system.  Also did you know you can buy NH tokens which bring toll down to 37.5 cents each.  ($5 for a roll the size of a roll of quarters)



Not a rumor. Work has already started. Hooksett NH tolls (on I-93) will be the first to get it. 

 New Toll Collection System and E-ZPass Implementation (PDF format)

-Stephen


----------



## cantdog (Jan 18, 2005)

This is definitely bad news, particularly the $5.00 parking.

I'm sure many people(myself included) are willing to write to their proper government official. (Charles Bass or someone else?) and complain. Perhaps someone with good writing skills can make a draft that can be cut and pasted with the names and addresses inserted.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 20, 2005)

My guess is that at least 1/2 the cars at Falling Waters Trailhead or at Lafayette Place have MA, CT, ME, NY or QU plates so they (myself included) will be offsetting the NH State Park Systems cost.  I suppose they could do it like BSP, where ME residents don't pay for dayhike parking.  I don't like paying $5.00 to park my car to hike either but I'm using the facility.   My CT taxes are not used to support NH State Parks 

Will this defray cost of keeping the solar privies clean at Falling Waters, will that mean that from 6:00AM - 8:00PM there will be someone at the lot so trail break-ins should not occur during those hours?  If fee collecter is not there when you arrive, what then?  Will they use fee tubes like USFS instead without people there?

In CT when budget talks get tough, they close parts of the State Parks.  Our parks tend to be places you go for an hour or two, picnic places, etc., different than how I think most people use Franconia Notch State Park  but given the choice of closing State Parks or having users pay, I'd rather pay.


----------



## SilentCal (Jan 20, 2005)

Mike P brings up a good point.    If I am paying $5 to park somewhere,  I certainly hope to come back to find my windows intact.   Personally if they do something like this,  I would like to see a pass system developed like the WMNF stickers that I have four of on my car.  I'm from Mass and I certainly don't mind the fee but I'd certainly like the money to go to keeping the upkeep of the Parks and not for the state to use elsewhere.   I also wonder if it would be $5 for as long as your car is parked there or is it $5 daily.   That would really stink if it was per day.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 20, 2005)

SilentCal;  my assumption (based on a non-angelic childhood) is that most break ins & vandalism occur at night when there is very little traffic & no one would be on duty.

I suspect they will go with fee tubes like the USFS, so no people required & open 24/7 since those are only $3.00 per day, I'd hope perhaps the $5.00 is a working figure at the moment & perhaps would be negotiated.  Why does NH need $5 if the USFS only needs $3., are they providing additional services (Wash & wax please :lol: )   

The fact that they are only targeting summer weekends makes me think it's out-of staters they are targeting, local residents could get there in short amount of time, in summer when it gets dark late they could explore some peaks like Indian Head or Crawford (Crawford Notch State Park) from 5:00 to 9:00.  Local people know the week after Columbus is almost as nice as Columbus Day, the week before Memorial Day  & Mother's Day weekends are nice too.  (Ask people who live at the beach (Cape Cod, NJ) what month is best & they'll tell you it's Mid-September after the tourist leave & they don't charge for parking or have beach badges.

I'm all for NH residents fighting it or asking for a lower price. (if they are smart ask for a resident exemption &  just stick it to tourist - ^#&^  :blink:  :angry: , nevermind that's me)


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 22, 2005)

$ 5 to go hiking for a day? !!!
I'm still fuming at the $ 3 fee to hike in the National Forest. This is total BS.
What resources does a hiker use up? Services? what services

I must admit that I'm rather uninformed about this whole issue, but isn't aren't National Forests supported by federal taxes?
It seems to me we already pay great deal in taxes and get very little for it.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 24, 2005)

We pay Federal Income Tax to support the USFS, then pay $20 a year or $3 a visit just to park in the USFS lots. I guess NH wants a piece of the pie. I'll take the wash & wax please. Hope this proposed fee ends up in the round file.
_________________
No more fees!


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 24, 2005)

I guess I'll be hiking to the trailhead to save some bucks.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 25, 2005)

With gas heading up too, getting there & parking will be pricy indeed, at least the lift tix aren't $70 on holiday weekends....   :wink:


----------

